# Pricing a Removal



## hseII (May 27, 2016)

I need some assistance with pricing.

The Tree:


















Approximately 75ft tall. 


I see 2 guys, 5 hrs to have it on the ground, all the brush piled, and the tree cut into firewood length. 

Am I missing it?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 27, 2016)

How long to fix the roof of the house ?


----------



## hseII (May 28, 2016)

No idea.

Maple is on the other side of the house: on the ground.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 29, 2016)

Nice work HEath


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 6, 2016)

10 hours @ $100/ hour = $1000


----------



## Woody912 (Aug 10, 2016)

hseII said:


> I need some assistance with pricing.
> 
> The Tree:
> 
> ...



Thinking 8 hours for **** and Woody Logging but we are a little long in the tooth


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm going with 8 with 2 guys and cutting to firewood. Might get it done in 6 but it's better to be a little high than take a loss.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 10, 2016)

Are you chipping or stacking brush on sight?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2016)

$3800 or take your tree to Geogia.
Jeff


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 16, 2016)

1250 if'n you haul with the PT Cruiser!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2016)

hseII said:


> I need some assistance with pricing.
> 
> The Tree:
> 
> ...





hseII said:


> I need some assistance with pricing.
> 
> The Tree:
> 
> ...


75 k should allow some profit don't be too cheap


----------



## Menchhofer (Aug 20, 2016)

Cannot price trees with pictures.


----------



## ironpirate (Jan 25, 2017)

What is access like, are you climbing it and limbing it then dropping, are there obstacles around to slow the process down i.e. house, gas tank etc. Can it just be dropped and cleaned up. These are all questions that I ask in my own head when I am bidding a job. So it is hard to tell you what you should price. Hard to judge a job by a photo.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 26, 2017)

Menchhofer said:


> Cannot price trees with pictures.


I can lol I got a call from a reclaiming mine site they wanted price for two acres cut chip and stumps ground but they could not allow access to look at site and specified everything chipped lol. I said ok give me a day to reflect on costs next day she calls. I said mam I'm almost certain we can do those two acres per your specs and restrictions for the tidy sum of 2 million dollars. She said two million dollars are you kidding, I said you want everything chipped 24" down no logs hauled to mill in two weeks. Lady have you priced horizontal grinders lately? I have no idea if the trees are in a pit of mine tailings. Have you priced any excavators lately, My bid mam per your specs and without site access is 100% legitimate bid and yes; I do intend to profit mam


----------

